# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  clomipramine en sexuele problemen

## Vuper1974

Hallo,

Ik gebruik Clomipramine.
Dat is een antidepressiva.
Deze heeft sexuele problemen als bijwerking.
Mijn zin in sex is verdwenen.
Ook kan ik geen erectie krijgen.

Nu heb ik gehoord, dat als ik 
een ander medicijn inneem, deze de
bijwerking teniet doet.

Weet iemand welk medicijn dat is of hoe je 
anders van deze bijwerking af kan komen?
Want ik ben 40 en ik heb bijna nog nooit sex gehad.

Alvast bedankt,
Willem

----------


## Flogiston

Dit soort vragen kun je veel beter aan je arts stellen dan op een willekeurig Internetforum waar jan en alleman denkt verstand van zaken te hebben, zonder dat dat zo is.

Flo

----------

